# Another OKC Bombing Averted in Texas!  Unrelated to Illinois Bomb Plot!



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 25, 2009)

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5iSj8f0JoPhkg6b8QseVx4c665wowD9AU7OA00

Freaking me out - a SECOND bomb plot, this one in Texas, police say it is unrelated to the one in Illinois I posted about last night.



> Hosam Maher Husein Smadi, 19, who is a Jordanian national, was arrested Thursday in Dallas after federal officials said he placed what he believed to be a car bomb in a parking garage beneath the 60-story Fountain Place office tower.
> In both cases, decoy devices were provided to the men by FBI agents posing as al-Qaida operatives. Both are charged with trying to detonate a weapon of mass destruction and face up to life in prison if convicted. Finton also is charged with attempting to murder federal officers or employees.


----------



## Shuto (Sep 25, 2009)

And then there's the Colorado guy who was just arrested.  

I've been expecting this type of activity for a long time and I've been frankly surprised that nothing has happened in the US like what happened in Britain and Spain.  I wonder why all of these cases have arisen recently.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Sep 25, 2009)

Maybe I'm just a cynic ( well actually there's really not much question of THAT), but what do you want to bet that at least a few of these are "plants" to stir up some fear and give some excuses to say "oh but , but oh boo hoo, look, the terrorists are increasing their attacks so we have to declare martial law for your own good!"


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 25, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Maybe I'm just a cynic ( well actually there's really not much question of THAT), but what do you want to bet that at least a few of these are "plants" to stir up some fear and give some excuses to say "oh but , but oh boo hoo, look, the terrorists are increasing their attacks so we have to declare martial law for your own good!"



I'm not quite there, but I would not be surprised to find out that the timing was maneuvered in order to achieve some lesser objective.


----------

